# The discus are in!!!



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Jim and I went to Cincinnati Discus today and I just couldn't leave empty handed. As far as I can remember, ever since considering keeping discus, I have always had a fascination with the Lake Tefe gree discus. Luckily, Cinci Discus had lots of them! after an hour and a half of browsing around, I snatched up half a dozen. They are residing in a barebottom 29gal long until they are big enough to put into my 85gal planted tank.
  

They drip acclimated for about two hours, I fed them a little beef heart about an hour after adding them to the tank, then a little while ago I gave them half a cube of Hikari frozen bloodworms. They really tore into the bloodworms..bunch of pigs!


----------



## bathysphere (Jan 30, 2006)

those are beautiful!


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Keep feedin em. They will grow fast.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I like Discus!

Host a future meeting!
Host a future meeting!
Host a future meeting!


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Quick question about food -

I have Hikari freeze-dried bloodworms and frozen bloodworms. The freeze-dried are fed to the rainbows at my parent's house. On the Dr. Foster and Smith website, the crude protein for the freeze-dried is 65.0% min. The frozen are listed as 6.0% min. If growth is my goal, why wouldn't I want to feed the freeze-dried BW over the frozen BW?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Beautiful Discus Erik! You should definately host a meeting in the future so everyone can appreciate them in person. 

I can't be of much help on the bloodworm, but I do have some frozen Beefheart cubes I can give you. Though I wouldn't mind having some more Discus, I don't think I will for a long time.

Very nice work on the SWOAPE Banner in your signature also. Any chance of making it available to everyone?


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Matt - folks can use this in their sigs with the tags: [URL]http://swoape.org/forums/sigbanner030506.jpg[/URL]

I bought a sheet of beefheart from Cinci Discus but if you are not going to use the cubes at all, I'd be glad to take them off your hands!


----------

